# Update on North Texas Puppy Mill Seizure



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness the HSNT got those sweet pups out of that situation. Wish I was closer to help them. Hopefully rescues all over the country will be able to help them.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*July 23 Update from HSNT*

This email was sent to all who volunteered with the big puppy mill seizure:

To all dog friends in DFW area and Texas: 
On behalf of the HSNT, there are no words to express our deep gratitude to everyone who stepped up and sacrificed job time, family time, fuel, and personal resources to support the recent HSNT seizure of Heddins Kennel dogs and puppies. The overwhelming success of the entire operation was due to the significant contributions from our beloved animal welfare family. Like a true family, we are often dysfunctional in some ways, when times are dull and we are bored with day to day drudgeries. Fortunately for these formerly suffering canines, our differences were set aside and we all pulled together to make great things happen for truly deserving dogs. It was an amazing thing to witness, and I believe HSNT and DFWCares has made history. During Katrina, there were approximately 800 dogs at most in the Lamar Dixon shelter at any one time. The entire country was there supporting that effort. Here, one small non-profit shelter, staffed with street kids and a few tired veterans took on one of the largest puppy dealers in the state, and with your help, pulled off one of the most successful and efficient puppy mill busts in the country. We are proud to be part of your family. While there were many "shining stars" who persevered, there is no way to fully thank each and every one who contributed their time for the 450 plus dogs who needed us. The bottom line is they needed us all, and we ALL answered their plea. With the exception of the 28 "cow dogs" still waiting for justice, all the dogs rescued are safe tonight and have hope filled futures. We do this work for "Apple" the yorkie, "Fritz" the dachsund, "Baboon" the chow, "Paddee" the yorkie mix with no front feet, and the old tired skinny labrador who ate a whole can of anchovies his first night in a real home, with a real family. Cheers to all of you, and many blessings to all, and your pets as well. Give them a hug tonight. There is no doubt that they will hug you back. With utmost respect for the love and care you all have shown, 
-Sandy Grambort and the entire HSNT staff 

We'll post more later on the goldens safely in GRRNT's foster program today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is wonderful news, and to all those who shared their time and/or resources.... BLESS YOU, and THANK YOU.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Special*

*TO SAY you are ALL SPECIAL ANGELS, is the biggest understatement in the world.*


THANK YOU all for saving these babies-they will be eternally grateful and you gave each of them the most AMAZING GIFT-to be loved!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

...I was totally impressed with the operation at the warehouse shelter when we went in to pick up the Goldens. The volunteers and staff that worked and took care of all those dogs did an outstanding, tremendous job.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk:

Which Goldens does your rescue have?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

A huge THANK YOU to everyone who helped.


----------

